# problems priming eheim pro 2?



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I always fill my canister full of water before priming and I think the intention for the primer was to pull water into the hose not fill the canister.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Can anyone else verify this? Do I need to be filling the canister with water myself before reconnecting? The first time I set it up the canister was empty and after priming it a few times water started rushing in.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes...fill the filter with water...then place the motor (top) back on. 

Do this in the kitchen sink  I usually fill it all the way...pop the top back on and water spills out the side as the o-ring is making the seal after I clamp the top down. Then plug it in and its fine.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Georgiadawgger said:


> Yes...fill the filter with water...then place the motor (top) back on.
> 
> Do this in the kitchen sink  I usually fill it all the way...pop the top back on and water spills out the side as the o-ring is making the seal after I clamp the top down. Then plug it in and its fine.


I've been doing it this way on 2 different 2026s for over a year, without issues.


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 8, 2005)

*ALWAYS FILL THE CANISTER WITH WATER BEFORE HOOKING UP AGAIN *

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Also, having a turbop twist myself in the loop, I found out that the TT would hold air that needed to be purged by holding it up vertifcally after the hoses where re-connected on the Eheim.

I find that the prime button doesn't help much...

Nick


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I fill them all the way to the top also. I use the Eheim Installation sets for both the intake and outlets and I make sure the intakes are filled as well, until full.


----------



## StrikeEagle1 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a 2128 and a 2026 on my 75 gal. The 2128 has an inline AM1000 and that one doesn't prime so I have to fill the canister before starting. The 2026 actually has pretty straight hose run to the tank and that primes great. So inline items will affect your priming ability with the Eheims....


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I have never had to fill a canister before returning to the aquarium, personally this one thing I dont like about the Eheim. I have never had to do this on any of my XP's, plug the hoses into the empty canister, throw the lever, and swoosh it fills up with water. After letting it sit for a couple minutes I just plug it in and it goes.

Are you guys saying that the Pro 2's will never automatically fill themselves, or that this problem is because my turbo twist might not be letting the air come out. On my XP's the air burps out the spray bar as the canister refills itself, and it is on the return line that I have the trubo twist. The reason I really suspect it is because of its position... the hose comes up out of the 2026 and sorta loops back down to the TT, as there isnt enough space in my cabinet to mount the turbo twist completely above the canister with enough room for the hoses not to kink.

So if this filling of the canister in the sink is something I will have to do from now on, how sensative is the bacteria to water temp changes and chloromine? I dont usualy worry about this since I have a semi-auto water change system with a holding tank and heater that dissolves salt (it is brackish) properly and heats the water up before it pumps into the aquarium.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

depends i think

I know what you are saying about the siphon still in the hose with the ball valves closed along with gravity feed. most of the time that works for me to but i like to fill with water just to help it, with water in the canister the siphon pushes the air pocket out instead of trying to fill the canister.


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't fill the cannister before connecting it again. I just make sure to empty the output line before connecting the disconnects so it will siphon from the tank to fill it. Then just plug in and you are away.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

If the 2026 is running without any in line adapters it will fill the canister after priming. Course the air locks slow things down. Lately I've been filling it with RO water before hookup.

The fun part is filling the reactor to minimize any air locks in the loop. To make it easy I attached double ball end taps so sections of the plumbing can come out for cleaning. Plug in a hose and bleed out all the air over at the sink before closing the loop for the trip back to the tank.

I had not fully tried to use my solution in this manner till lately but it's cold out here lately.  I'm less inclined to take everything outside and blow it apart for cleaning on the back porch.

Works like a charm, except for any residual trapped air from connecting the taps. My next solution will have a bleeder valve at the top of the CO2 reactor to remove the last bit of trapped air. I have to be careful not to lead to a disaster though with a two year old on the loose 24/7.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I never have trouble with re-starting the siphon on my 2026. I simply fill the canister with water up to about 3-4" from the top (so it doesn't spill over when the motor assembly is attached). Afterwards, I just plug it in and push the self-priming button on the top of the filter....although I doubt this is even needed. I just like to help it out.


----------

